# Jiang Shi DIY Compound Bow -----Red Devil XS



## qyj1098 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

interesting - thanks for posting


----------



## qyj1098 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## qyj1098 (Sep 29, 2012)

This bow seems to be born hunter, since he came to this world, with no false.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

can i try one....always thought tnt archery bow would b cool but too slow


----------



## oubackman (Feb 14, 2006)

DIY bow? You built this bow yourself? I think this is awesome! I would love to see more close-up photos of this bow. Nice job.

Lance


----------



## qyj1098 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for your appreciation, I will continue to upload more pictures, but it's too late, I need a break, thank you once again!


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

one of the pics is all camo n one is black/camo....thers multiples of these...?


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Okay I am officially intrigued !!!!


----------



## ironman_gq (May 22, 2012)

How does one go about getting one of these?


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

first dibbs here pm already sent with string material color bow color specified in 28"draw


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Sweet looking little bow(s) you have there! I think everybody could benefit from more information on it in addition to the technical specs...


----------



## qyj1098 (Sep 29, 2012)

This is another bow named Red Devil YID.


----------



## qyj1098 (Sep 29, 2012)

This is the first bow, we believe the future products will be getting better and better.


----------



## qyj1098 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## qyj1098 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

did you try speed nocks at the bottom...peep is about at the right spot for the top


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

That is an ingenious idea for the cable guard!!! Make quick work of the shoot through system!


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

Why is this in the DIY section? Looks like you are gearing up to produce these things.


----------



## metallic1 (Mar 19, 2013)

qyj1098 said:


> This is another bow named Red Devil YID.


looks like a potent little bow! i counted 70 paces 
back from the target, that bow sent those arrows in a hurry!
the cable rod/ roller guide is unique,
good vid man!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## live2hunt11 (Oct 23, 2013)

That looks amazing, great job! will they be available for sale?


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow


----------



## cwhandyman (Jan 5, 2013)

whos gonna be the first company to steel n patent that cable guard? i want that bow, great for rabbit hunting. more info please


----------



## cwhandyman (Jan 5, 2013)

hmmmm built website by copying post from archerytalk, at leat ya left credit on most of them. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=Jia...7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 15, 2007)

That is franken badass


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

The older I get, the more I see and the more people I have met and gotten to know from around the world the more I have come to realize that yes, there is intelligent life outside of the US that are every bit as capable as we are here.

In fact, now having hosted multiple exchange students and met and gotten to know many more I am convinced the US public schools are inferior to many other nations. This has resulted in us falling behind intellectually, industrially, medically and technologically and I fear it will only continue to worsen. Patriotism is great and it only makes sense to me that buying locally helps my neighbor as well as me, but at the same time one can't be in denial and have an unfounded arrogance either about other countries and the people that live there.


----------



## qyj1098 (Sep 29, 2012)

axle to axle：21.5”
[email protected]”@[email protected] 350gr


----------



## nixwasa (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice looking bows! More pics please!


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

I see a lot of technology that has been borrowed and should fall under patent protection on these little guys. Hopefully you are checking into this.


----------



## McDragon (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking at this Bow I see that a lot of time and effort went into the design and manufacturing of it. The thru the cable arrow flight is a little different, but I also bet there isn't any cam lean as in other designs.

Bows blow up! I've personally had two do so. Both being caused by self. One was because I used a lubricant with a limb axle mount. The lube penetrated the epoxy that retained the mount to the limb. Scary as hell to have one blow at full draw. The other was caused when a small piece of a tree limb got between a cable and cam. Came apart just as it was being drawn. Scared the piss out of me and Doe I drawing on.

However, that being said, we aren't here to beat up on each other. We are here to share information. Can we keep on that idea, and not bash something just because it is possibly made in a foreign country. A lot of stuff is assembled here that will say made in USA. Spend you money locally, not online. It does more good in the local economy. 

Have a good holiday next week and I hope the rack of your lifetime comes into your sites......


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

those look like some lethal little bows


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

Op. Where or when can we buy one of these bows?


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Totally cool!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Maui Rhino said:


> Why is this in the DIY section? Looks like you are gearing up to produce these things.


Maui Rhino you took the words right out of my mouth!
It's not at all clear to me that this is a DIY project, Clearly it is a machined riser so not something the average harry homeowner would have access too. I think it's a good exercise to view different configuration and try new things but it's hard to envision this was a DIY. Sorry if I've missed something...? To top it all off it is hardly unique Everyone is getting all excited about this bow but here is a US home grown bow that absolutely started out as a DIY. It's shorter and also has a shoot through system. Frankly a lot more innovative in my mind. No riser, no cable guard just a handle and limbs. The site picture is actually viewed through the upper split limbs. As far as I know he's still selling them too.

http://www.libertyarchery.com/


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

the guy told me his friend only built two of these... that liberty bow is non-adjustable, cannot use many standard accesories and is SLOW with 5 grains per pound....plus Im pretty sure they have steel cables, theyre advertised to have no hand shock but with vertical limbs it cant be all that possible... ..sounds like advanced technology


----------



## qyj1098 (Sep 29, 2012)

apamambax said:


> the guy told me his friend only built two of these... that liberty bow is non-adjustable, cannot use many standard accesories and is SLOW with 5 grains per pound....plus Im pretty sure they have steel cables, theyre advertised to have no hand shock but with vertical limbs it cant be all that possible... ..sounds like advanced technology


Two kinds of bow,XS and YID.We studied many short alex hunting bow,performance comparison between them.XS is good at long distance hunting, high arrow speed, my friend can be in 55 yards hit the cigarette case by xs,more our performance will slowly display for everyone.Thank you!


----------



## HongMo (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello everyone，I was the creator of the bow，The language barrier。I do not understand English，Rely on translation software to restore


----------



## qyj1098 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## qyj1098 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## qyj1098 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## qyj1098 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## qyj1098 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------

